# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  WTD .308 projectiles.

## Danny

165 or 168grain wanted. Happy to pay. 
Want maybe a part box or maybe 8 to try. 
Just asking on the off chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kawekakid

If you not in to much hurry my order should be here next Tuesday 165gr

----------


## Gibo

Got some 168 VLD hunters bro, what ya swapping?

----------


## Danny

Coin or some 7mm ?  Got no 223 or 243 though sorry 

30Cal 150SST and or GK As well...

----------


## Gibo

Ok how many you want and what 7mm you got? You happy with like 12-15 to test?

----------


## Danny

Shit yes mate. Much appreciated. 
7mm: 140 VLD all I have. Buying some AB this week or Coin bro? Even 6 would be great mate a two group set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

PM ya dets bro i'll just send ya some.

----------


## Gibo

> Coin or some 7mm ?  Got no 223 or 243 though sorry 
> 
> 30Cal 150SST and or GK As well...


Just noticed this. Lippy bugger!!

----------


## Carpe Diem

Have got some Nosler 165 Ballistic tip if interested.

Like gibbo happy to do swapsies... let us know if you have anything else.
Also have a spare box of 100 168ggr 7mm Amax's sitting around - bought two boxes last time they landed then not shooting them half as much as the 300 or 223 at the moment...

----------


## Gibo

> Have got some Nosler 165 Ballistic tip if interested.
> 
> Like gibbo happy to do swapsies... let us know if you have anything else.
> Also have a spare box of 100 168ggr 7mm Amax's sitting around - bought two boxes last time they landed then not shooting them half as much as the 300 or 223 at the moment...


162 grain amax for 7mm bro

----------


## Carpe Diem

Dead right - 162's... must be distracted today. Good you're still onto it @Gibo

----------


## dale

hay mate I ill send ya some 150 sst if ya want

----------


## Danny

@dale thanks for the offer but I have some. They don't group as they ought. I will move into some 165/168's. 
Have you fired the 150's in the 08 yet? Will it make it to a 284 soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dale

@Danny yeah didn't go that to flash haha

----------


## Gibo

> @Danny yeah didn't go that to flash haha


is that the lrab 150s in 7mm? I'm keen to try em

----------


## Danny

I get you some this week @Gibo
Pm your Address 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Now to test. 
Cheers @Gibo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Well they group like a sonovabitch. And a moose to boot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Well they group like a sonovabitch. And a moose to boot. Attachment 41756
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minute of Deer is all you need.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Danny

Reckon. But these were all very accurate I mean.Best I've done with this rifle. Never did the 130 grain and 150 that well but 168 and 165 very tidy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

My 308 loves 165gr projectiles too.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Danny

> My 308 loves 165gr projectiles too. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


SP or SST? I'm off to buy some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Good shit Danny.

----------


## Danny

Even useless pricks fluke the odd one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ectiles-23331/

----------


## Danny

I was too slow !!!'
Purchased some 165 GK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> SP or SST? I'm off to buy some. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Danny 

It doesn't seem to matter much which sort I use.

The Nosler Ballistic Tips drop em on the spot but then so do the much cheaper (less than half the price of Noslers) Serria Spire Point Boat tails and Hornady SST's and Hornady Interlock Spire Points.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Danny

Thanks for the input guys
She's always been ok but seen what it can do has inspired me to sort once and for all. Both groups yesterday's were through the same hole. 
Just fired 9 Sierra 165@ 3/4". 
7 Bergers 168 @ 1/4" at most then Shot a rabbit at 270yds. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

You still looking for .308 projectiles Danny ?
Hornady , 150 GR SP
Interlock  
28 of

----------


## Danny

> You still looking for .308 projectiles Danny ?
> Hornady , 150 GR SP
> Interlock  
> 28 of


Actually looking at 165, 168's. 
Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kawekakid

I have 168s and 208 that I will drop off tomorrow if home or in letter box if not

----------


## Chris

[QUOTE=Danny;412820]Actually looking at 165, 168's. 
Thanks mate

Every man to his own ,I'm gonna stick with 125gr

----------


## Danny

[QUOTE=Chris;412897]


> Actually looking at 165, 168's. 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Every man to his own ,I'm gonna stick with 125gr


Accubonds? Ok?
My rifle doesn't shoot them as well. 165 /168 are tidy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

I run Sierra Pro Hunter  @2,900 FPS 

Same POI as win; super x 150gr

----------

